# campagnolo brakes work with shimano shifters?



## thedips (Mar 26, 2007)

OK ... i know i know.. but i have to do it temporarily until my new groupo comes and i have a few rides planned before it does so... i figure ill ask a campy thread about this...

will campy skeleton brakes work with shimano sti 10 speed shifters? what problems should i expect to encounter.... and how do you guys get your wheels on and off if they dont have ccable adujsters?

thanks sorry for the noob questions...


----------



## Old_school_nik (May 21, 2002)

*Ok.. but*

No issues with functionality you just won't have quick release capability to pull the wheel out of the dropouts easily. I would say until your ew stuff comes just don't adjust thepads too close to rim so you can ull the wheel out if need be. Campy has Quick release on shifter Shimano on Break calipers themselves so you won't have either of those. As far as stopping etc...no issues whatsoever..
Nik


----------



## Seoige (Dec 18, 2011)

I disagree with the conclusion. The cable travel in 20% more for campy so by converse, sti shimano will have to work 20% more(simple maths now) to achieve the same bite and I think this will lead to a spongy feel. This travel, I hazard to guess is made up in the design of the lever itself. Also a point shimano were raising in their 105 5600/5700 brakeset lever compatabilty with the old. Put simply, you have less lever power and have to squeeze harder. The quick release I think is a minor issue as I never used it for changing tyres up to 25mm. Personally, I think camp brakesets look cool!! And a cheap ugrade but alas always a catch.:mad2:


----------

